# A Typical Walk Around the Block with My Dog...



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So what should be a 10 minute walk turns into a 45 minute love-fest...

We stop into Pet-Land, across the street from where we live. Mateo is showered with attention and biscuits by the manager. We trot on over to the toy section; a woman is squeezing a stuffed horse it makes weird horsey sounds and Mateo decides that toy has his name all over it, and politely takes the toy in his mouth from the woman giving it to him...and struts right past the cashiers and heading for the door. I pull him back saying we don't have the money for it. The other manager says, "That's ok-- we love Mateo. He can take it with him; it's a gift." Okay!

We turn the corner and run into a bunch of tourists from Quebec, waiting to board their bus for home. A few crowd around Mateo wanting to pet him, asking questions...
Well, those few turned into about 20, with most wanting to pose for pictures with my dog. Mateo, of course, loves the attention, and accommodates them.

Around the next corner, a young family stops us and says they are visiting NYC but have a 2 year-old DDB back home and want to talk about everything related to them. At the same time, another family stops and tries to engage me in conversation, saying they have a Mastiff / American Bulldog mix at home..and want to talk about Mastiffs. While talking with both families, people walking past stop to ask what breed he is...and can they take a picture of him? And petting, lots of petting...

I pulled away from this little crowd, only to find myself walking towards another bus, with more tourists...from Italy. Imagine pretty much the same scenario as the Quebec crowd, only with more petting and picture-taking of Mateo, and less conversation, since I don't speak Italian...

We finally escape from that group, cross the street towards home and are stopped by a couple of young guys who are struck by Mateo's huge head, lol. They want to pet him, ask questions... the usual. 

Just as we almost reach the front door to my apt. building a man veers over on his bike and asks if he can take a photo of my dog. He says, "My girlfriend keeps talking about your dog and I finally get a chance to meet him...thanks!"

Whew. Mateo does not suffer from lack of positive attention, that's for sure.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

I love DDB, those eyes are just amazing.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you-- yeah, people say that his eyes make him look almost human. Well, I would say maybe more on the chimpanzee/monkey side, LOL.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I would say he is a well socialized dog! Typical walk in our neighborhood......squirrel, bird, ...........maybe a rabbit if it's early morning. People? What are they? 

Someday I will have to visit NYC, just to say I've been there. My niece lives there and wouldn't live anywhere else.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

chowder said:


> I would say he is a well socialized dog! Typical walk in our neighborhood......squirrel, bird, ...........maybe a rabbit if it's early morning. People? What are they?
> 
> Someday I will have to visit NYC, just to say I've been there. My niece lives there and wouldn't live anywhere else.


You know, there are times when I wish I could walk out the door into just...nature. Just me and my dog. No people pointing, stopping us, asking for photos... or, at times, pushing their baby strollers away from us, thinking he's going to bite their baby's heads off. Or something.

And as much as Mateo appreciates the attention, after awhile, it gets tiresome...even for him. I believe he would love to just focus on rolling on the grass and stalking birds, squirrels...even a rabbit. 

So, I try to give him a bit of both worlds. Central Park every morning, and our occasional get-aways from this crazy city, adds some balance...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> this IS mateo we are talking about.
> 
> personally, i'd be surprised if he did NOT receive celeb treatment. he deserves nothing less with that face and his personality.
> 
> how's his recovery going?


Thanks, re. But as I replied to chowder, sometimes it's just too much. I think when the boat-loads of tourists leave in the fall, we'll get a bit of a break... 

So, our pup is doing swimmingly. Not sure if you saw the little video of him at physical therapy chugging away on the underwater treadmill...he's a trooper, for sure.

Let's see, it's 5 1/2 weeks since the last surgery. Recovery to full activity was estimated to be 6-8 weeks. I am allowing him to play more-- even run around with his friends a bit, since he is showing strength and a real desire to be more active. Even his limp is getting better by the day (at least it seems to me.) All who see him are marveling at how well he looks...how strong he seems post-op.

I believe the addition of colostrum, Primal Defense probiotics, extra helpings of chicken feet, some green-lipped mussel powder, good fish oils, and his regular raw diet has helped facilitated his recovery.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mateo should have his own T.V. show.
He has such a great personality!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Mateo should have his own T.V. show.
> He has such a great personality!


Janet, people have said that to me more than a few times...LOL. You know, if he could bring in a paycheck, I would be a happy girl. 

Actually, if I had a dollar for every picture that was taken of him I am sure I could have almost paid for his surgery...not even kidding.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I do understand the attention he gets, if I saw him I would have to come take a look also. But I hate to say it but I'm sure I would get tired of it in a hurry. To many people, there is now way I could live there. I do get to walk out my door and I am in nature, and I get to walk my dogs off leash and out into the hills with no one around.

I'm sure it is very exiting to live there I'm just a fuddy duddy, a simple country girl hahhahahahah. I would love to see the Statue of Liberty though.

And I'm glad he is doing so well, he's so cute.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I admit, if i saw you walking with him, I'd be full of questions and hopeful pictures!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What a good boy Mateo is for allowing all of this. Dozer, being a country boy, could tolerate it a little but then he would probably start barking and scare everyone away. 

Hey, free toy! That is awesome! lol Perks to being a celebrity I guess.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> What a good boy Mateo is for allowing all of this. Dozer, being a country boy, could tolerate it a little but then he would probably start barking and scare everyone away.
> 
> Hey, free toy! That is awesome! lol Perks to being a celebrity I guess.


Ha- well, I admit that as we walked out of the store I was thinking... must be nice to have that kind of charisma; I would like to walk into my favorite store and walk out with something free...just because the manager "loves me..." :becky:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Listen, this is a burden you and your supa-star are apparently going to have to learn to live with. When your dog is as big, stunning, smushy (but in a manly way of course), precious, outgoing, and all around fabulous as he clearly is.... What're ya gonna do? :noidea:
I must admit if I crossed paths with him I might have to get myself a little :kiss: too....


----------

